# Double Check



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Just wanted to see if this seemed right or if I am way off. Parking lot is 16,500 sq feet. Sidewalks come out to 1000 sq feet. With calcium on walks and bagged salt on the lot. The lot includes a drive thru and areas to put snow are minimal. 

Salting- $110
1-2.99 $125
3-5.99 $250
6-8.99 $375
9-11.99 $500
12-15$ 650
Per inch above 15 inches $ 35


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Every area is different, you could probably get your 1-3" price here but the rest wouldn't fly. You might want to go hourly sooner 8"?


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

How does this look?

Salting- $110
1-2.99 $125
3-5.99 $200
6-8.99 $275
9-11.99 $375
12-15$ 500
Per inch above 15 inches $ 35


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

personally at 8" id go hourly.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

why not go with per push? i never got the hole per inch deal just charge them $235.00 per push and have a 2" trigger


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

snowguys;1385232 said:


> why not go with per push? i never got the hole per inch deal just charge them $235.00 per push and have a 2" trigger


Could not agree more!payup


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

^^Good so I'm not the only one left that does per push lol! It's worked for us for years now. Every new account that comes across my desk, I think about bidding it differently but wind up going back to per push. It covers our butt well, its easier for keeping track of things, accounting, billing, etc. We've had plenty of 2 to 4" storms where we'll push and salt once and make out very well.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

I am relatively new to bidding snow so is it wrong if i give the client 2 prices one per inch and one per push andlet him choose. My original price was basically a per push price be cause I was asked to clear the property every 3 inches since it is open 24/7


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

snowguys;1385232 said:


> why not go with per push? i never got the hole per inch deal just charge them $235.00 per push and have a 2" trigger


So, on say a 150k square foot property, you are going to charge the same amount to push 8" as you would 1" ?

For let's say an office building... How do you justify to the property manager why you pushed and charged 4 times between 9pm and 6am, when there's no reason it should have been plowed more than 1 time.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

screw both methods. bid it seasonal and don't worry about how many times u push in a day or if the customer is going to be happy about how much he is being charged.

seasonal lets you keep it as clean as you want it.Seasonals = bare pavement = New customers = more money


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

why would you push 4 times over night? unless it was a zero tolerance or gas station.


----------

